# CFL Bulb Test...



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi... I have a chance to buy a box of CFL bulbs but have to buy them before i can try them ??
I can check them with a Multi Meter ??? Would a multi meter tell me if they are not blown ?? I do not know... so would be very grateful If somebody could inform me ASAP an answer..

Cheers Mk...


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

There are a few signs, but not conclusive. Nothing like looking at an incandescent bulb to spot a broken filament.


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

CFL = Compact Fluorescent Lamp.

How would you be able to test any other fluorescent tube?


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Probably the best way to test them in the intend fixture mount with electrical power. 

Some test can be performed but they don't guarantee a bulb that works as they may gassed out. Beside you be only testing the starter circuit.

Unlike the way can test some fluorescent tubes with ameter even they can gassed out and not working.


----------



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi..Thanks for your replies.....The bulbs are in a charity shop and they do not have any way of electricly testing them ...i will just make an offer for the box full and if they go I win and if not ..I will have at least donated money to a worthy cause...Thanks Mk


----------

